# Yosemite and Disneyland



## czmom

We just returned from a wonderful first visit to DLR. Nothing beats the post-Disney blues like planning another trip...so we are throwing around an August 2015 trip. This time my DH would like to combine other parts of California. 

Here's what we are thinking:
Fly into SF or Oakland (we fly SWA so whatever is cheapest)
Should we stay in SF for a night??? Our kids will be 6 and 8. 
Drive to Yosemite for 2-3 nights. Is that long enough, given the ages of our kids? Too long?
Drive to Anaheim for 6 nights/5 full park days at DLR. 
Would it be "on the way" to stop at Mariposa Grove when we drive from Yosemite to Anaheim? We are looking to stay at Yosemite Lodge or possibly one of the hotels in El Portal.

I would love to get some thoughts and feedback. Thanks!


----------



## bcla

August is late.  The big waterfalls will likely be dry or at the least only trickling.  If it's a dry year it can look dry by July.  I've been there in winter, in the snow, when the waterfalls were only trickling, and when they were raging.  If you can, I'd suggest earlier in the year when water flow should be higher and the falls are fuller.  Waterfalls are the star attraction, and it would be a shame if your only visit misses on the big waterworks.

If you're looking for a place to stay and have a large group, consider a vacation home or condo rental at Yosemite West.  It's a place just outside the park, but the only road in/out is connected to Wawona Road near Chinquapin.


----------



## mom2teenboys

We went to Yosemite in early June. The waterfalls were spectacular. Also it was nice to go while some schools were still in and the park wasn't too crowded. We stayed in cabins. Nice to have a kitchen but it was a little bit of a drive to the valley. 2 or 3 nights should be fine. Mariposa Grove is on your way out using the south entrance which is the way you'll probably go to get to Anaheim. Like I said, we just went to SF & San Francisco in June so feel free to ask questions.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

I've done this trip with out-of-state relatives.  You can drive to Yosemite, and if you are looking to budget then stay at the tent cabins in Curry Village.  They provide bedding.  I prefer real camping, but have compromised by staying at Housekeeping, which allows you to have a campfire outside your sleeping area.  Let us know if you'd like more details.

There is Yosemite West and Redwoods in Yosemite.  Personally, I prefer Redwoods in Yosemite for home-style cabins.  I found I could do more there.

Two to three nights in Yosemite is very nice.  On your way out, you will take Hwy 41 (southern exit), and the Mariposa Grove is 2 miles from the southern entrance, so you will have time to go visit the big trees.  They have a tram that will take you on a tour, and if you'd like, you can take the tram to the far end of the loop and walk back, or ride the tram the whole way.  I've taken my kids when they were younger, and they had no problem walking the trail.

Another thing I have done, is... we left Yosemite fairly early and drove to Kings Canyon/Sequoia.  We spent a couple of hours at Hume Lake - there is a beach there - and then drove along Generals Hwy, to Giant Forest.  We went to General Sherman, which is the largest living thing in the world.  The hike to it is short, but steep.  A lot of people do it, and there are several benches to stop and rest along the way if you need to.  This was a highlight for our guests when we did it.   Giant Forest to Los Angeles is about a 5-hour drive, so you have the option to drive all the way home and get in late, or stop in Visalia (3 hours from LA) or Bakersfield (2 hours from LA) if you want to spend the night.  I'm used to driving, so drove home from there.

After that trip, I would take it easy the first Disneyland day so everyone can be rested for the rest of your trip. 

There are several of us who know Yosemite/Sequoia well, and I'm sure you'll get some good advice.


----------



## czmom

Thank you everyone! I went to Yosemite many years ago and do remember the breathtaking waterfalls. This trip is for my daughter's birthday in August, so no waterfalls. But, I am sure it will still be gorgeous. 

We live in Texas, so anything other than a prairie is amazing to us.  

Great to hear that Mariposa Grove is right on the way to Anaheim! 

I will look into all the suggested lodging options. We are a family of 4, so don't need a house. 

It sounds like a doable plan though, and I will move on with my research. Yay!


----------



## bcla

czmom said:


> Thank you everyone! I went to Yosemite many years ago and do remember the breathtaking waterfalls. This trip is for my daughter's birthday in August, so no waterfalls. But, I am sure it will still be gorgeous.



If you're willing to do some walking, Vernal Fall (up the Mist Trail) and Nevada Fall on the Merced River pretty much never run dry.  It's fed by snow up higher than Yosemite Creek, as well as glacial melt that reforms every year.  I personally feel that Vernal looks more interesting as a sheer curtain of water compared to when water flow is raging.






By August Yosemite Creek and Yosemite Falls can run completely dry.  There are some climbing routes up the face of what normally would be Yosemite Falls.  The best known is _Via Aqua_.

http://www.supertopo.com/climbing/thread.php?topic_id=6670&tn=0






You can see the "bathtub stains".  It turns almost black where the water normally hits.


----------



## czmom

bcla said:


> If you're willing to do some walking, Vernal Fall (up the Mist Trail) and Nevada Fall on the Merced River pretty much never run dry.  It's fed by snow up higher than Yosemite Creek, as well as glacial melt that reforms every year.  I personally feel that Vernal looks more interesting as a sheer curtain of water compared to when water flow is raging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By August Yosemite Creek and Yosemite Falls can run completely dry.  There are some climbing routes up the face of what normally would be Yosemite Falls.  The best known is _Via Aqua_.
> 
> http://www.supertopo.com/climbing/thread.php?topic_id=6670&tn=0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the "bathtub stains".  It turns almost black where the water normally hits.




Exactly how much walking for Vernal Fall and Nevada Fall? My kids will be 6 and turning 9.

I see you are from the Bay Area- how long is the drive from SF to Yosemite? I guess the West entrance....that's the one near El Portal, right?


----------



## mom2teenboys

Vernal Falls is manageable with most of it paved. For an out of shape 40 year old woman, Nevada Falls was difficult but I made it. From the valley past Vernal Falls to the top of Nevada Falls it's almost 4 miles. The trail is made from the boulders & is very steep in most places. I saw younger kids going up but if yours will tire easily, I wouldn't plan on going all the way up. If they're the adventurous type with lots of energy I would say go for it. Also, there is not any drinkable water at the top of Nevada Falls. In August it's going to be very hot. I would recommend taking some kind of bottle that is meant to treat or filter the water from the river. We carried a lot, filled up at Vernal Falls & still would have liked more. Oh & don't forget the snacks. If you make it all the way to the top, cross over the bridge & go down the other side. It's much easier going down.


----------



## bcla

czmom said:


> Exactly how much walking for Vernal Fall and Nevada Fall? My kids will be 6 and turning 9.
> 
> I see you are from the Bay Area- how long is the drive from SF to Yosemite? I guess the West entrance....that's the one near El Portal, right?



Vernal Fall from the Happy Isles trailhead is 1.5 miles one way.  It's a bit steep.  About 1.2 miles is paved and the rest is up a constructed trail of dirt and granite slabs.  While it is the Mist Trail, by August the amount of water spray is minimal.  In May, hikers will get soaked.  Many wear ponchos or other rain gear to keep dry.  If you've got hiking poles, they'll help.






Here's the full trail map:

http://www.nps.gov/yose/planyourvisit/upload/valleyhikes1.pdf

The shortest route to Nevada Fall is another 1.5 miles, past Liberty Cap.  Nevada Fall is actually less impressive when the water flow is low.  It's one where it looks great when the water is just shooting out hard.  It might not be worth going there.  The only time I've seen it was going down after a backpacking trip, although it was spectacular.  When I did the Mist Trail with my wife, she complained after a quarter-mile.  She enjoyed it once we got to Vernal Fall, but I don't think she would have made it to Nevada Fall.






This guy took it in September 2012.  It looks fuller in Maybe June or July.


----------



## pirate_smiles

czmom said:


> I see you are from the Bay Area- how long is the drive from SF to Yosemite? I guess the West entrance....that's the one near El Portal, right?



Drive is about 4 hours, depending on how many stops you make. Yes use the west entrance. We are in a severe drought this year, hardly any snow pack as of yet. So yes the falls will be a trickle, but Yosemite is still stunning and worth the trip


----------



## bcla

pirate_smiles said:


> Drive is about 4 hours, depending on how many stops you make. Yes use the west entrance. We are in a severe drought this year, hardly any snow pack as of yet. So yes the falls will be a trickle, but Yosemite is still stunning and worth the trip



I didn't respond earlier, but the fastest way from the Bay Area is through the Big Oak Flat entrance via CA-120 with the closest town to the entrance being Groveland.  The way through the Arch Rock Entrance passes through CA-140 and El Portal but would also require passing through Merced.  It's theoretically only a few minutes longer, but you also have the one-way traffic light around the landslide.  Also there may be a longer wait at the entrance station.

Here's a mapping from (an example hotel) the Courtyard by Marriott in Emeryville to Yosemite Lodge:

https://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=...EVLT3Smo8ecw&oq=yosemite+lodge&mra=ls&t=m&z=8

And if you want to enter via the Arch Rock Entrance:

https://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=...emite+lodge&mra=dpe&mrsp=1&sz=8&via=1&t=m&z=8


----------



## yawns

We are thinking of making this trip this summer.  Can you explain about the landslide?
Also, is one of those roads more winding with multiple switchbacks than the other?  TIA.


----------



## bcla

yawns said:


> We are thinking of making this trip this summer.  Can you explain about the landslide?
> Also, is one of those roads more winding with multiple switchbacks than the other?  TIA.



Priest Grade on CA-120 is winding.  If you don't like it, Old Priest Grade is still available, but most avoid it because it's really steep.  I don't think (New) Priest Grade is that bad.  It's not regular switchbacks like Haleakala.  It meanders along an irregular path.

https://maps.google.com/maps?q=prie...t+Grade,+Tuolumne+County,+California&t=m&z=15

The landslide I was talking about was the Ferguson Rockslide of 2006.  It took out a section of CA-140 along with the power lines that brought electricity into Yosemite NP.  Technically the slide area is within Sierra National Forest, but since it's blocking a state highway, Caltrans is tasked with developing a fix.



> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/California_State_Route_140
> 
> In June 2006, the road between El Portal and Mariposa was closed due to a rock slide. The Ferguson Slide buried about 600 feet (180 m) of SR140 between Cedar Lodge and Briceburg Visitor Center between SR-49 and SR-41.



http://www.dot.ca.gov/dist10/environmental/projects/fergusonslide/
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7r39-OdR7c
http://www.nps.gov/yose/photosmultimedia/ferguson.htm

Caltrans built two temporary bridges to go around the slide.  It used an older narrow road on the other side of the Merced River.  I think the first bridges were installed at right angles and limited the length of vehicles that could use them without clipping the bridges.  The current setup is installed at a 45 degree angle.  There's an automated and timed one-way control.

This is what the slide area looks like:






Here's the satellite view from Google Maps (the bypass and slide are easy to spot):

https://maps.google.com/maps?q=El+P...r=El+Portal,+Mariposa+County,+California&z=17

It's not a big issue with a car under 20 ft, but it could be an issue with a large RV or pulling a trailer.  I remember one of the initial bridges was damaged after being clipped by a large vehicle that was over the prescribed length limit.


----------



## yawns

Thanks so much for the great info. DISers are the best!


----------



## BW DISfan

I remember there being some pretty cool waterfalls on the Half Dome Trail up to Emerald Pool or Emerald Lake I can't remember the exact name.


----------



## bcla

BW DISfan said:


> I remember there being some pretty cool waterfalls on the Half Dome Trail up to Emerald Pool or Emerald Lake I can't remember the exact name.



That's the Mist Trail and perhaps part of the John Muir Trail.  It's the Emerald Pools just about Vernal Fall.  It's in the section of the map I linked.  The next waterfall up is Nevada Fall.  The photo I linked was of it with fairly low flow.  It looks spectacular when water flow is high.






The Half Dome Trail is a 2 mile trail that branches off from the John Muir Trail to the top of Half Dome.


----------



## Apps

What about the Hotel in Yosemite Valley (the Lodge).  Has anyone did the Hotel thing right in the valley?


----------



## bcla

Apps said:


> What about the Hotel in Yosemite Valley (the Lodge).  Has anyone did the Hotel thing right in the valley?



If I ever stayed there, I don't remember.  Way back when my parents tell me that we stayed at one of the hard-sided cabins at Camp Curry (now Curry Village).

Yosemite Lodge is more motel style accommodations.  Some of the second floor rooms are accessed by a balcony.  Frankly it's nothing fancy, but since it's Yosemite they can charge $200/night.

Now the Ahwahnee Hotel just exudes class.  It was originally built to cater to the upscale clientele that the National Park Service needed as advocates.  They had captains of industry as well as politicians staying there.


----------



## Apps

bcla said:


> If I ever stayed there, I don't remember.  Way back when my parents tell me that we stayed at one of the hard-sided cabins at Camp Curry (now Curry Village).
> 
> Yosemite Lodge is more motel style accommodations.  Some of the second floor rooms are accessed by a balcony.  Frankly it's nothing fancy, but since it's Yosemite they can charge $200/night.
> 
> Now the Ahwahnee Hotel just exudes class.  It was originally built to cater to the upscale clientele that the National Park Service needed as advocates.  They had captains of industry as well as politicians staying there.



Ahwanhnee hotel is pricey...if I go to Yosemite, i imagine spending most of my time outdoors anyway.  Don't wanna rent an RV either so thinking the Lodge would be the best compromise


----------



## bcla

Apps said:


> Ahwanhnee hotel is pricey...if I go to Yosemite, i imagine spending most of my time outdoors anyway.  Don't wanna rent an RV either so thinking the Lodge would be the best compromise



Curry Village tent cabins perhaps.  It's not really camping, but it's pretty spartan.  There are still a few hard-sided cabins in service, but they took out dozens of units because of some rockfall closer to the edges.

There's also Housekeeping Camp.  Some sort of equate it to looking like emergency housing after a nuclear war broke out, but you'd get a roof over your head and they do allow cooking unlike at Curry Village.

These of course aren't the regular campgrounds where you're pretty much on your own.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

I stayed at the Yosemite Lodge a couple of years ago, in the 'environmental room' on the 2nd floor, and it was really nice.  It worked for a quick getaway since I wasn't going to tent camp.

The tent cabins are the most "economical" in the valley, and have stayed in them before, too.  They also have hard-walled cabins without (and a few with) bathrooms.  I stayed in one, and it was very rustic.  I don't mind going to the communal restroom, though.

I prefer Housekeeping to the tent cabins only because I can have a campfire and cook my own food (take my little camp stove).  The downside is that there are a lot of people there, so it can be a little noisy.  The upside is that it is right next to the river, so you can go picnic by it, or swim in it, depending on the time of year and flow of water.


----------



## bcla

Mary Jo said:


> I prefer Housekeeping to the tent cabins only because I can have a campfire and cook my own food (take my little camp stove).  The downside is that there are a lot of people there, so it can be a little noisy.  The upside is that it is right next to the river, so you can go picnic by it, or swim in it, depending on the time of year and flow of water.



Housekeeping is like a hastily built third-world refugee camp that was built decades ago but managed to remain in place.






There are some upgrades.  I've seen photos where some of those makeshift-looking fences were replaced by ones with cut board lumber.

I managed to snag a campsite this summer.  $20/night.  However, shower facilities aren't included, and Curry Village charges $5/day for showers (I supposed you could do it twice the same day after hiking).  I remember when they weren't terribly strict about payment.  Once I even went to the front desk and wanted to pay, and the young clerk refused to take my money - telling me that they didn't have anyone to check.  I'd paid before and wasn't even given a receipt.  It was solely on the honor system.


----------



## ::danielle::

I am so glad I found this thread! We are planning a Yosemite and DL trip for May 2015.   I'm struggling with where to stay at Yosemite. 

It looks like our only in-park options involve public bathrooms or the Awahanee Hotel. The private bathroom options are booked.   

Has anyone stayed at the Wawona Hotel? I'm curious about how the group bathroom and showers work.   

I appreciate those who explained the Housekeeping Cabins. I'm not opposed to staying there.   

We are flying in so we won't have any camping gear. The fire rings do sound appealing for making s'mores.   

Also, is there any benefit to renting bikes to get around?   

Finally, is it important to stay in the park at all? We tend to prefer being in the heart of the fun  but if there's not much happening in the park after dark then maybe we will get a room with a private bath at the Tenaya Lodge.


----------



## bcla

::danielle:: said:


> I am so glad I found this thread! We are planning a Yosemite and DL trip for May 2015.   I'm struggling with where to stay at Yosemite.
> 
> It looks like our only in-park options involve public bathrooms or the Awahanee Hotel. The private bathroom options are booked.
> 
> Has anyone stayed at the Wawona Hotel? I'm curious about how the group bathroom and showers work.
> 
> I appreciate those who explained the Housekeeping Cabins. I'm not opposed to staying there.
> 
> We are flying in so we won't have any camping gear. The fire rings do sound appealing for making s'mores.
> 
> Also, is there any benefit to renting bikes to get around?
> 
> Finally, is it important to stay in the park at all? We tend to prefer being in the heart of the fun  but if there's not much happening in the park after dark then maybe we will get a room with a private bath at the Tenaya Lodge.



I went recently, so....

If you can stay inside, by all means do.  There are late night programs.  I've driven out of the park at night, and it's a little bit hairy driving those roads when it's dark.

Communal bathrooms are pretty self-explanatory.  It's a lot like a college dorm.  I showered at Curry Village, and they have single-sex shower rooms with partitioned stalls and a common drainage floor.  Each stall has two curtains - one for the shower and the other where you can change.  No doors though like some communal shower rooms.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

I was just in Yosemite last weekend, and stayed in Housekeeping.  The beds were surprisingly comfortable.  The units looked pretty well kept, and though there were quite a few groups they respected the quiet hours (that made me happy).

The communal showers, at least for the women, consist of a door, tiny dressing area, and a shower with a curtain.  They provide liquid soap & shampoo, and towels.  The tiny dressing area had a seat that you could sit on or set your stuff on, and a hook.  I opted for a bag for my clothes & hung it on the door.  

Wawona hotel was built in the 1920's, and is about 15 minutes into the park from the southern entrance.  You'll be close to Mariposa Grove (giant sequoia trees), and about a half hour - 45 minutes from the Valley and Glacier Point.

Tenaya Lodge is 2 miles outside the southern entrance, and you will be driving to the valley and Glacier Point.


----------



## czmom

OP here  

We are trying to finalize our plans so we can be ready to book Yosemite Lodge (they have private bathrooms right???) and VGC. 

When we leave Yosemite we will hit Mariposa Grove on our way to Anaheim. From there I understand it will be about a 6 hour drive. Is there anywhere worth stopping along the way, maybe even to spend the night to break it up? My kids will be 6 and 8. 

Thanks!


----------



## bcla

czmom said:


> OP here
> 
> We are trying to finalize our plans so we can be ready to book Yosemite Lodge (they have private bathrooms right???) and VGC.
> 
> When we leave Yosemite we will hit Mariposa Grove on our way to Anaheim. From there I understand it will be about a 6 hour drive. Is there anywhere worth stopping along the way, maybe even to spend the night to break it up? My kids will be 6 and 8.
> 
> Thanks!



Harris Ranch Inn and Restaurant.  Perhaps not if you have a strong aversion to the smell of cattle.  Some people aren't prepared for it, and it's a huge shock to the senses.  The Harris Ranch feedlot has about 10,000 head of cattle being fattened before slaughter, and you can imagine what that smells like.  There are some nicknames for the place I'll avoid using in the name of good taste.  They have great steaks.  Never stayed at the inn though.  You'd need to go a little bit further to I-5, but it's not a huge detour.  A straight shot would be going down CA-99 from Fresno until it meets up with I-5, but this detour might take less than a half hour additional time.

https://goo.gl/maps/Ldg07

There are a lot of places you could stay along the way.  These tend to be cheaper than around Los Angeles or Orange County.

And yeah - all rooms at Yosemite Lodge have their own bathrooms.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

If you don't want to stay at Harris Ranch, you can check out Visalia (3 hours from Los Angeles), or Bakersfield (2 hours from Los Angeles).  There are a few places for lodging there.  If you want to drive a bit more, you can stop at Visalia. Magic Mountains is there, as well as a nice waterpark.


----------



## czmom

Thanks! What about Sequoia National Park? How far out of the way is that?

I'm thinking we could skip Mariposa Grove and drive to Sequoia to visit and spend a night somewhere there?

Just not sure of the drive times.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

We drove home from Yosemite via Sequoia.  It will take 3 hours to get to Sequoia from Yosemite. You can drive through there and see some sights.  If you do this I recommend going to Grants Grove in Kings Canyon.  You will also drive through a sequoia grove called the Lost Grove where you can take pictures.  The General Sherman is located in the Giant Forest portion of Sequoia.  It's the largest living thing on Earth.  You can visit and walk to that three and walk around.  You leave Sequoia through the southern route on Hwy 198, and that will take you to Visalia.

The drive from Giant Forest to Los Angeles is about 5.5 hours.


----------



## Melissy

If you do want to spend an extra night before heading to Los Angeles, go way west, and head to San Luis Obispo and spend a night somewhere near the coast.


----------



## bcla

czmom said:


> Thanks! What about Sequoia National Park? How far out of the way is that?
> 
> I'm thinking we could skip Mariposa Grove and drive to Sequoia to visit and spend a night somewhere there?
> 
> Just not sure of the drive times.



SEKI is a better place to see sequoia than Yosemite.  However, many people are already visiting Yosemite, and Mariposa Grove is convenient.  The "biggest" tree in Mariposa Grove is Grizzly Giant, and that lost its top quite a while ago.

Grant Grove is convenient because it's closer to Fresno.  Giant Forest has the star attractions, but that's further along Generals Highway.

Grant Grove is sort of strange because they call it "Kings Canyon" even though it's separate from the rest.  It was part of the former General Grant National Park, which was essentially just an isolated spot of land until KCNP was created in 1940 and they decided to add General Grant NP to it.  A few decades ago they added to Kings Canyon NP with land that was part of Sequoia National Forest, including Redwood Canyon Grove - that essentially connects with Grant Grove to the boundary of Sequoia NP.  Redwood Canyon Grove is spectacular, but you need to be willing to spend several hours.  Nothing is paved and none of the trees are identified with signs.  You can go off trail and even touch the trees.  There's so little visitation that they don't consider it an issue for the health of the trees.

Getting to Giant Forest and down to Visalia might take some time depending on construction.  They've been slowly working on the road for years.  I last visited in 2007, and remember something like a 45 minute delay.

If you're looking for places to stay, there's more than just the NPS areas.  There's a lodge in the Giant Sequoia National Monument area of Sequoia National Forest between Giant Forest and Grant Grove.  If you don't mind rustic cabins, there Grant Grove village cabins are pretty cheap and kind of fun if you like that sort of thing.  They remind me of the primitive cabins that my folks took me to at Lake Tahoe, as well as the old Giant Forest Village cabins (since removed) that I stayed in as a kid.






You're looking at a lot of driving though, and estimates don't take into account construction delays on Generals Highway.  I'd frankly just recommend Mariposa Grove unless you have another day.  The last time I was at SEKI I spent four nights.

http://goo.gl/maps/4unQo


----------



## czmom

bcla said:


> SEKI is a better place to see sequoia than Yosemite.  However, many people are already visiting Yosemite, and Mariposa Grove is convenient.  The "biggest" tree in Mariposa Grove is Grizzly Giant, and that lost its top quite a while ago.
> 
> Grant Grove is convenient because it's closer to Fresno.  Giant Forest has the star attractions, but that's further along Generals Highway.
> 
> Grant Grove is sort of strange because they call it "Kings Canyon" even though it's separate from the rest.  It was part of the former General Grant National Park, which was essentially just an isolated spot of land until KCNP was created in 1940 and they decided to add General Grant NP to it.  A few decades ago they added to Kings Canyon NP with land that was part of Sequoia National Forest, including Redwood Canyon Grove - that essentially connects with Grant Grove to the boundary of Sequoia NP.  Redwood Canyon Grove is spectacular, but you need to be willing to spend several hours.  Nothing is paved and none of the trees are identified with signs.  You can go off trail and even touch the trees.  There's so little visitation that they don't consider it an issue for the health of the trees.
> 
> Getting to Giant Forest and down to Visalia might take some time depending on construction.  They've been slowly working on the road for years.  I last visited in 2007, and remember something like a 45 minute delay.
> 
> If you're looking for places to stay, there's more than just the NPS areas.  There's a lodge in the Giant Sequoia National Monument area of Sequoia National Forest between Giant Forest and Grant Grove.  If you don't mind rustic cabins, there Grant Grove village cabins are pretty cheap and kind of fun if you like that sort of thing.  They remind me of the primitive cabins that my folks took me to at Lake Tahoe, as well as the old Giant Forest Village cabins (since removed) that I stayed in as a kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're looking at a lot of driving though, and estimates don't take into account construction delays on Generals Highway.  I'd frankly just recommend Mariposa Grove unless you have another day.  The last time I was at SEKI I spent four nights.
> 
> http://goo.gl/maps/4unQo




I am trying to figure out SEKI and can't get it...help! 

So we are thinking 2 nights at Yosemite Lodge, then leave early (we are from CST so will be up early anyway) and head to Sequoia NP. We will basically have 24 hours there and definitely want to see the giant trees. 

Thank you so much for all of your tips!


----------



## czmom

Mary Jo said:


> We drove home from Yosemite via Sequoia.  It will take 3 hours to get to Sequoia from Yosemite. You can drive through there and see some sights.  If you do this I recommend going to Grants Grove in Kings Canyon.  You will also drive through a sequoia grove called the Lost Grove where you can take pictures.  The General Sherman is located in the Giant Forest portion of Sequoia.  It's the largest living thing on Earth.  You can visit and walk to that three and walk around.  You leave Sequoia through the southern route on Hwy 198, and that will take you to Visalia.
> 
> The drive from Giant Forest to Los Angeles is about 5.5 hours.




Thanks so much! This is very helpful! I think our trip is shaping up to look something like this:

Fly in to San Francisco for 2 nights
Drive to Yosemite for 2 nights
Head to Sequoia for 1 night
Then down to Disneyland for 5 nights
Fly out of LAX or SNA (whatever is cheapest)


----------



## bcla

czmom said:


> I am trying to figure out SEKI and can't get it...help!
> 
> So we are thinking 2 nights at Yosemite Lodge, then leave early (we are from CST so will be up early anyway) and head to Sequoia NP. We will basically have 24 hours there and definitely want to see the giant trees.
> 
> Thank you so much for all of your tips!



The layout is interesting.  There's a combination of NPS and Forest Service areas, which include campgrounds, lodges, cabins, etc.  The only gas stations are on Forest Service land.  When I was a kid I remember gas stations in the major NPS areas, but those are now only used to refuel government and concessionaire vehicles.

They probably have more cooperation between NPS and Forest Service personnel than any other place I've visited.  I remember asking for information at the Grant Grove village visitor center, and they have a combination of NPS rangers, Sequoia Natural History Association volunteers, and Forest Service rangers.

There isn't necessarily that much difference between the Forest Service and NPS areas outside of some regulations.  It seems almost the same.  You can legally collect stuff like pine cones in the Forest Service areas, but not NPS.

Generals Highway is extremely winding.  The big spots are Giant Forest and Morro Rock.  Crystal Cave is pretty good, but that requires a short drive off the main highway.  After a while heading south, you're in the Foothills section of the park.  It's frankly not that interesting in my opinion other than some pretty good fall colors.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

bcla said:


> Grant Grove is sort of strange because they call it "Kings Canyon" even though it's separate from the rest.  It was part of the former General Grant National Park, which was essentially just an isolated spot of land until KCNP was created in 1940 and they decided to add General Grant NP to it.  A few decades ago they added to Kings Canyon NP with land that was part of Sequoia National Forest, including Redwood Canyon Grove - that essentially connects with Grant Grove to the boundary of Sequoia NP.  Redwood Canyon Grove is spectacular, but you need to be willing to spend several hours.  Nothing is paved and none of the trees are identified with signs.  You can go off trail and even touch the trees.  There's so little visitation that they don't consider it an issue for the health of the trees.


Thank you.  I love reading details/history like this.  I am going to plan on visiting Redwood Canyon Grove.



> Getting to Giant Forest and down to Visalia might take some time depending on construction.  They've been slowly working on the road for years.  I last visited in 2007, and remember something like a 45 minute delay.


I only noticed big delays at Tioga Pass in Yosemite, not big ones in Sequoia this time.  You can really tell the difference with all of the road improvements.



> If you're looking for places to stay, there's more than just the NPS areas.  There's a lodge in the Giant Sequoia National Monument area of Sequoia National Forest between Giant Forest and Grant Grove.  If you don't mind rustic cabins, there Grant Grove village cabins are pretty cheap and kind of fun if you like that sort of thing.  They remind me of the primitive cabins that my folks took me to at Lake Tahoe, as well as the old Giant Forest Village cabins (since removed) that I stayed in as a kid.


I'll just add to book in advance if you want to stay in either the national park or national forest.  You might find something down in Three Rivers, but if you want to get closer to Los Angeles I recommend Visalia or Bakersfield. 
I stayed in the Grant Grove rustic cabins back in '97.  We only had kerosene lamps for light.  It sure did add to my appreciation of the modern conveniences.  




bcla said:


> Generals Highway is extremely winding.  The big spots are Giant Forest and Morro Rock.  Crystal Cave is pretty good, but that requires a short drive off the main highway.  After a while heading south, you're in the Foothills section of the park.  It's frankly not that interesting in my opinion other than some pretty good fall colors.


Just a note on Giant Forest.  I love visiting Crescent Meadow and Moro Rock, BUT, you can only get there on the park shuttles.  So, if you have time, park in the big parking lot by the museum (where the Giant Forest cabins used to be), and take the shuttle to Crescent Meadow.  But, if your time is limited skip the shuttle.

Besides the little road to Crystal Cave, you also have to hike 1/4 mile down the paved road to the cave itself.  You have to buy tickets at the Giant Forest or Lodgepole Campground visitor centers. So, it's not a place for last minute/spontaneous visits.

Another place not mentioned, and what we did back in 2009...  We left Yosemite early in the day, and headed to Sequoia/Kings Canyon.  When you enter the national park, turn right towards Sequoia.  About a mile or two down the road, and before you get to Big Baldy or the Kings Canyon Overlook, there is a road on the left that leads to Hume Lake (national forest area).  It's a 10-mile road to the lake.  There is a great beach where you can picnic called Sandy Cove.  When you get to the lake, you'll turn right to go to Sandy Cove.  If you turn left at the lake you'll go to the tiny 'town' area where there is a gas station, snack shop (burgers and such), and gift shop.  There is also a picnic area there.  In addition, there is a Christian camp where they rent out kayaks, canoes, and rowboats for a pretty decent price.  I took my cousins to Sandy Cove and we spent a couple of hours there.  They loved it.  We then went to Giant Forest and walked to the General Sherman tree.  This took up a good part of the day, but we had so much fun.


----------



## bcla

Mary Jo said:


> Thank you.  I love reading details/history like this.  I am going to plan on visiting Redwood Canyon Grove.
> 
> 
> I only noticed big delays at Tioga Pass in Yosemite, not big ones in Sequoia this time.  You can really tell the difference with all of the road improvements.



Slight correction for my previous error - that's Redwood Mountain Grove, but the trail is called Redwood Canyon Trail.  I guess the grove is on the mountain but the trail is in the canyon?  Largest sequoia grove anywhere.  The Redwood Saddle Loop was maybe 6 miles in a loop, and relatively mild with regard to elevation changes.

http://www.nps.gov/seki/planyourvisit/redwood-canyon-trail.htm
http://www.nps.gov/seki/planyourvisit/upload/RedwoodCanyonInfo&Map.pdf

I was sort of wondering when the construction on Generals Highway was going to be done.  The SEKI website is warning that there's still construction going on Generals Highway from late June to mid-July.  It seems like they've been working on this for over a decade.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

bcla said:


> Slight correction for my previous error - that's Redwood Mountain Grove, but the trail is called Redwood Canyon Trail.  I guess the grove is on the mountain but the trail is in the canyon?  Largest sequoia grove anywhere.  The Redwood Saddle Loop was maybe 6 miles in a loop, and relatively mild with regard to elevation changes.
> 
> http://www.nps.gov/seki/planyourvisit/redwood-canyon-trail.htm
> http://www.nps.gov/seki/planyourvisit/upload/RedwoodCanyonInfo&Map.pdf
> 
> I was sort of wondering when the construction on Generals Highway was going to be done.  The SEKI website is warning that there's still construction going on Generals Highway from late June to mid-July.  It seems like they've been working on this for over a decade.



Thanks for the added correction. 

The only signs of any construction was at the Giant Forest museum itself.  Other than that, we just drove straight through.


----------



## bcla

Mary Jo said:


> Thanks for the added correction.
> 
> The only signs of any construction was at the Giant Forest museum itself.  Other than that, we just drove straight through.



This is the message.  Sounds like it's scheduled to be done this summer:






So hopefully this will be over by the middle of this summer.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Well, shoot.  We were there on the 20th.  No wonder we drove right through.  Thanks for sharing the notice.


----------



## bcla

Mary Jo said:


> Well, shoot.  We were there on the 20th.  No wonder we drove right through.  Thanks for sharing the notice.



Actually - they say it was scheduled starting June 2, but only for weekdays.  The flyer was probably their most recent update and says they expect it to continue until October.



> *Road Construction Delays*
> 
> Expect occasional 15-minute to 1-hour delays at various locations in Sequoia and Kings Canyon National Parks beginning Monday, June 2, weekdays only, between 5 a.m.-3 p.m., including delays to/from the General Sherman Tree, Crystal Cave, and Grant Grove.
> 
> You didn't see any heavy equipment on the side of the road?  Last time I went through, there were lots of dusty areas with equipment parked that wasn't needed at that instant.  However, the section they were working on at the time was a winding section on the hillside with lots of dropoffs.  I get that they tend to work slowly because of the inherent dangers of working on hillside roads (same with plowing similar roads).  I remember a few years back, a National Park Service maintenance worker died after he rode his riding mower off of a hillside area at the Blue Ridge Parkway.


----------



## czmom

OP here with an update. 

We got Yosemite Lodge booked for our first 2 nights, and then will stay at Wawona Hotel for our 3rd night. Yay! 

MapQuest and Google maps are giving me different drive times from Mariposa Grove to Disneyland. Am I correct in assuming it will be a 6 hour drive? Would that be with or without a couple stops?

We will be driving down on a Sunday to avoid traffic. 

Thanks!


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

I would assume a 6.5 hour drive, with stops for gas and a bite to eat.  We usually stop in Bakersfield.  That is about 2 to 2.5 hours from Disneyland.

It usually takes me 7 hours to get to Yosemite.  I live near LAX airport.  I forget, though, whether that includes getting to the valley or just to the park entrance off of the 41.


----------



## MarbleBob

We are doing a very similar trip in June 2015 - except for driving from St. Louis to San Francisco.  4 Nights in SF, then 2 Nights at Yosemite (have cabins in Curry Village reserved), then 5 nights in Anaheim, and finally one night in Grand Canyon before driving back home.

I'm subbing in to follow along in case you discuss any other plans about what you'll be doing in SF/Yosemite


----------



## hsmamato2

We stayed at Camp Curry,3 nights- tent cabins,rustic but fun!(my family loved the buffet at the restaurant) we drove through Mariposa on our way and explored for a couple of hours,it is incredible, i think it took us about 7 or so hours to get to Disneyland....the traffic once you get near is what slows you down( oh my that traffic) it was a long day,but my sons loved Disney for 6 days when we got there...so great! We flew home from lax on swa


----------



## czmom

hsmamato2 said:


> We stayed at Camp Curry,3 nights- tent cabins,rustic but fun!(my family loved the buffet at the restaurant) we drove through Mariposa on our way and explored for a couple of hours,it is incredible, i think it took us about 7 or so hours to get to Disneyland....the traffic once you get near is what slows you down( oh my that traffic) it was a long day,but my sons loved Disney for 6 days when we got there...so great! We flew home from lax on swa



What day of the week did you drive to DL? I am hoping on a Sunday it won't be too bad.


----------



## czmom

MarbleBob said:


> We are doing a very similar trip in June 2015 - except for driving from St. Louis to San Francisco.  4 Nights in SF, then 2 Nights at Yosemite (have cabins in Curry Village reserved), then 5 nights in Anaheim, and finally one night in Grand Canyon before driving back home.  I'm subbing in to follow along in case you discuss any other plans about what you'll be doing in SF/Yosemite



Sounds like an awesome trip! Other than hotels, I don't have anything planned yet. I will work on that in the spring


----------

